# SPAIN SOUTHEAST part 1 – COSTA BLANCA: Alicante , Benidorm, Elche, Calpe and surroundings



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BENIDORM BY NIGHT:*

Benidorm by night 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6h0PopEzwg&feature=youtu.be

^Youtube video about the Costa Blanca trip, I made it yesterday!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Skyline views from the West part 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Palm Beach Hotel 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Palm Beach Hotel 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Gran Hotel Bali, Europe’s tallest hotel. We stayed there for night.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm_Hotels.html

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

View from the hotel room’s balcony at Gran Bali at night:


Benidorm by night 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Benidorm by night 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Gran Hotel Bali from Poniente Beach




Benidorm by night 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Torre Lugano

Benidorm by night 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Levante at night.

Benidorm by night 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm by night 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm_Hotels.html

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Central part, Playa de Levante 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr
City Hall

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Central part, Playa de Levante 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice updates with some interesting weather situations - 
foehn clouds ("UFO clouds"). 

I love the last three pics of the sea!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, yansa! Ufo clouds? You're right, didn't think about that! :cheers:

Central part, Playa de Levante 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Central part, Playa de Levante 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central part, Playa de Levante 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Benidorm.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

That’s it from Benidorm! Now heading towards Elche, a twin city to Alicante


*ELCHE*

Elche is situated just West to it's twin city, Alicante, in southeastern Spain, a few kms from the Mediterranean coast of Costa Blanca, surrounded by mountains. Elche (Spanish), or Elx (Valencian) are both official names of this city, that is mostly famous for it's ancient palms and palm gardens. Elche is the 2nd largest city in the Alicante province, and 3rd largest in the Valencian community. The city has a rich history. Read more about the city here:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche.html


ENTERING ELCHE:

Elche outskirts 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche outskirts 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche outskirts 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche outskirts 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche outskirts 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche.html


HORTA DEL CURA:

Huerto del Cura 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Lady of Elche, a famous symbol of the city (the original has been moved to Madrid)

Huerto del Cura 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr


^All above from Huerto del Cura, the most famous palm garden
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche_Huerto.html


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming places, a haven for summer lovers.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MyGeorge said:


> charming places, a haven for summer lovers.


It was not sunny all the time (was there in february) but most of the time.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More from Huerto del Cura:

Huerto del Cura 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Huerto del Cura 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche_Huerto.html

The next set will be from Elche’s city centre!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting vegetation, nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ELCHE, NEW PART:*

Elche City Centre 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 81 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OLD TOWN:*


Elche City Centre 77 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 75 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 74 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cathedral

Elche City Centre 73 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 72 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 70 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 69 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 68 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 67 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 66 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 65 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 64 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 63 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 62 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MAHE Museum

Elche City Centre 61 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 60 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 58 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cathedral

Elche City Centre 57 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Elche City Centre 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 50 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Elche City Centre 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Elche City Centre 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche_City.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Elche City Centre 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr
City Hall of Elx

Elche City Centre 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Archaeological site

Elche City Centre 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Elche City Centre 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Like said in the beginning, *Elche is a twin city to Alicante with about 200 000 inhabitants.
*
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Elche.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CUEVAS DE CANELOBRE:
*

Cuevas de Canelobre (or Coves del Canelobre) are caves that are situated in the mountains in the village Busot, just 23km from central Alicante and 20km from Benidorm. The entrance is situated on the mountain ridge of the mountain Cabezón de Oro ("large head of gold"), on an altitude on 700m. The cave is 70m high, so it goes quite deep, but it is not long at all. So it reminds of a cathedral in shape, high but not long, and the formations are illuminated in different colours, mostly purple and blue. It is reachable through an open tunnel, that was created during the Spanish civil war, when airplane engines were manufactured inside the caves! You can see many different formations, like stalactites and stalagmites, column, jellyfish, coladas and microgours. In the middle of the room stands a stalagmite called El Canelobre that is more then 100 000 years old! Sometimes concerts are held there. These damp caves are one of the highest in Spain. From the parking lot at the entrance to the caves there are terraces with amazing views of the surrounding mountains, and you can see as far as Alicante and El Campello. Really breathtaking (watch the last pictures).

We visited the caves as a daytrip from Benidorm, that is not far from the caves either (combined with a visit to Elche). To get to the Canelobre Caves, you have to drive on small mountain roads. You can take a guided tour, but we chosed to guide ourselves. Busot is a really small mountain village, it has only 3 138 inhabitants.

Busot and surrounding mountains 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the entrance to the caves.
Cuevas de Canelobre 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Entrance to the caves.

Cuevas de Canelobre 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Inside the caves.
Cuevas de Canelobre 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Inside the caves, beautifull illuminated in different colours.

Cuevas de Canelobre 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cuevas de Canelobre 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Cuevas_de_Canelobre.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Busot and surrounding mountains 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Playa de San Juan, Alicante seen from the entrance to the caves.


Cuevas de Canelobre 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Our rental car, a new Ford Focus.

Cuevas de Canelobre 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
More inside the caves.


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Cuevas_de_Canelobre.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CALPE:*

Population: 30 000 
Other names: Calp
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Calpe.html

Calpe is a small city in Costa Blanca, just North of Benidorm. It is situated in a beautiful setting on both sides of the 332m high limestone rock Penyal d'Ifach (Peñón de Ifach in Spanish), that overlooks the Mediterranean Coast and can be seen from large parts of Costa Blanca. At the outcrop and cliffs there is a natural park (since 1987) with numerous rare plants and animals. It is known as "the Northern Rock"(the rock of Gibraltar was the Southern). The city of Calpe consist of several different parts. It is not large, but quite long and narrow, just like Benidorm. To the West you find the Old City Centre (that today mostly consists of modern buildings) that is very hilly and mostly visited by locals, since it is where you find "normal" services. Further to the West is areas with private residences and mansions climbing in the mountains, residing rich people. The so called New City Centre, that is the tourist area, consists of two parts: Morello to the West of Penyal d'Ifach where you find the port, Puerto de Calpe, beaches like Playa del Cantag-Roig, tall apartment buildings, highrise hotels and restaurants. To the Northeast of Ifach you find a simlar area, La Fossa, with the largest and most popular beach, Playa La Fossa-Levante, and even more modern highrise hotels. From the beaches you have nice views of the limestone rock. Further to the North you find more exclusive residential areas high up in the mountains, in Calpe and neighbouring towns. In the middle of Calpe you find the lake Las Salinas.
Just like Benidorm, Calpe has an impressive skyline for its size since many tall highrise complexes (hotels and residential), the majority of them were built especially in the early 2000s. Calpe has 5 buildings with 20-23 floors and 18 with 15 floors or more. 


MY EXPERIENCE:
It can be a bit of a challenge to drive from Benidorm to Calpe, at least the part after Altea. You have to drive on a really curvy, winding road high up in the mountains with much traffic and sport bikes practicing on the road, blocking traffic! Sometimes it can be very steep and there are a lot tunnels. Fortunately the speed limits are low. But the road is really beautiful, overlooking the mountains and sea. Pictures from the road can be found here. 
When we reached Calpe, the city looked more or less abandoned. It was low season but we were still excepting more tourists and locals. Almost no people were outdoors but probably that was because of the very windy weather, and it was not tourist season. But we had paella at the fish restaurnant at the beach, with views as far as Benidorm and also drove through the old town (that actually doesn't look old) and the North part. Calpe felt very modern, with brand new highrises and only a few old buildings. More normal then the luxorious tourist resort you would expect, but still it was low season. Calpe reminds more of a typical city in California then a Spanish city. I can imagine it is a very nice place to visit summertime.



Calpe New City Centre 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dracula!

Calpe New City Centre 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Benidorm skyline in the distance seen from a beach in Calpe!

Calpe New City Centre 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Some of the tallest buildings in Calp.

Calpe New City Centre 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Penyal d'Ifach (Peñón de Ifach in Spanish), a 332m high limestone rock that overlooks the Mediterranean Coast and can be seen from large parts of Costa Blanca.

Calpe New City Centre 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
More residential complexes.

Calpe New City Centre 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Calpe New City Centre 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Small boat harbor.

Calpe New City Centre 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
City centre this windy day.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Calpe.html


----------

